# My 1ft cube



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

wow, looks perfect. I need to get my nanotank going again.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Perfect he says . . . except for the war on algae. :hihi

yeah, that . . . *sigh* aarrghh!!!!


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

sexy, i like the look of it. no large plants, only little bushes


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 7, 2005)

*nice...*

While from the front it is VERY nice, for some reason, I am struck (or "smitten") by the pic of it from the side! Both are gr8!

I also like seeing that you've got scarlet badis inhabitants. Do they have any playmates? ...or is this a species tank? And if the latter, may I also ask how many scarlets do you have in it? ...and have they bred? ...have you tried?

Again, thank you. roud:


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm glad you like both sides. I'm really looking forward to when the elatine grows more densely on the side.

I have a school of 7 ember tetras and 3 red phantom tetras. The tank also has a few crystal red shrimp and black/blue color form neocaridina denticulata.

There is only a single pair of scarlet badis, both males. Unfortunately, the group a friend of mine ordered (where I got them from) were all males. I am currently looking for females. :icon_frow


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 7, 2005)

*re. male badis*

I bought a scarlet badis trio - 1 male (= colorful) and 2 "female" (= plain, not colorful). The "plain janes" have since become very colorful in my nano tank. hmmmm... :icon_ques :eek5: :icon_ques 

SO I'm wondering if they are truely females and are now in breeding colors or if they have always been males, but like the conditions so much in their home (of 3 weeks) that they became colorful.


----------



## fishwife (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice tank! I also like the little plants - they're perfectly in scale with the tank.



greenmiddlefinger said:


> The tank also has a few crystal red shrimp and black/blue color form neocaridina denticulata.


How are the badis doing with your shrimp? I like the way these fish look, but I've read (can't remember where) that will attack shrimp, even if the shrimp that are bigger than themselves. Other things I've read seem to contradict this. There's nothing like experience, though, so I'm wondering what you've noticed so far.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I have seen no problems, even with the little crystal reds (who are smaller than cherries!). I see my 3 crystal reds more frequently than I see the badis-- they seem fine.

I wouldn't count on seeing any shrimp fry live if you keep them with badis though. Then again most fish, even micro rasbora, would eat shrimp fry.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Bump :tongue:


----------



## nater3 (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm loving this sir.

Giving me a few ideas for the cube im working on.
Well I havnt started it yet, but the glass will be in on tues!

How do you filter/light this fine work ?


----------



## wintermute (Mar 5, 2004)

absolutely gorgeous. your badises look happy!
i just wish i could find a 1 ft cube in NY


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks guys.

nater--

I have 35 watts pc flourescent w/ reflectors. A 9w fixture came with it, and a Jalli fixture I bought adds 26 more watts. I wouldn't really recommend it though-- I'm having some pretty bad algae problems. Thinking of cutting it down to 26 or 21 watts.

The filtration is an internal filter of the "stingray" brand. Takes up quite a bit of space, and doesn't look very good (I took it out for the photo), but it works very well, is shrimp safe, and causes no surface tension.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey guys! Good news-- my LFs recently brought in a bunch of scarlet badis from a breeder, and apparently, there were supposed to be females in the group as well! In any case, I picked up 3 fish that look like females, and they are living in the 5 gal tank with a few pygmy cories. Pics of them and the 5 gal coming soon! They're a bit small, so I'm going to try to get them about as big as my males before introducing them to each other.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Does this tank Have CO2? what are you dosing? I am trying to get my 2.5 gallon with 18watts PC going again.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

nutrafin CO2 LOL

As for dosing . . . nothing actually. I'm fighting algae, and am trying to do so without dosing for now.


----------



## Repz (May 20, 2004)

What kinda plant is that btw im still kinda new at this planted thing


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow. The greens are intense. The whole tank really "pops". Nice.

I could use a 1ft cube. I scavenged the perfect light fixture for one off an old lamp. Did you build it or buy it?


----------

